# Depreciation or Devaluation?



## Papa Sarducci (Jun 20, 2016)

According to this site...

http://www.section179.org/section_179_vehicle_deductions.html

You cannot depreciate a vehicle used to carry passengers for compensation. I take this to mean as Uber/Lyft drivers we cannot depreciate our vehicles.

This is probably for the best since you probably make out better using the standard mileage deduction anyway and it is a lot less work to calculate.


----------

